
Startup Lesssons from Warren Buffet - Identify your moat - drm237
http://www.pluggd.in/2008/03/startup-entrepreneurial-lesssons-from-warren-buffet
======
arvid
"Startups need to identify their moat and build their company around it."

Mixing up metaphors. I think you want to be inside the moat.

------
redorb
def a smart guy, I still think the average joe can't learn a lot from someone
who can't see the world the same (too much money).. and what he does remember
from being poor (20-30 years ago or longer) is now obsolete.

Still i'm sure he is a great guy.

------
edw519
Similar to the message of one of my favorite marketing books:

[http://www.amazon.com/Differentiate-Die-Survival-Killer-
Comp...](http://www.amazon.com/Differentiate-Die-Survival-Killer-
Competition/dp/0470223391/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204643579&sr=8-2)

